# I want to see those long and full manes/tails!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Title says it all! I want to see those really long, full manes and tails! This is the closest I've gotten.

Ruger is the dork in the red blanket, he has naturally curly hair. It's a bit longer now, that picture was frm about a year ago. Selena is the bay, before we had t cut her mane (God willing it grows back fast, I MISS IT!) and Barbie is a three year old we used to own.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's Spirits' mane flowing in the wind!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I've got some monsterous manes/tails on my place....

I should also mention that these are all natural with absolutely no special care beyond being brushed occasionally.

Dobe


















John


















Bessie









Forgive the scraggly looking tail, I had just spent like 3 hours combing a huge mat out of it and had broken a fair amount of it off.









Koda
He had worn a section in the middle off the year before and it was just then growing out nicely.









I had also made the mistake of cutting a mat out of his tail when he was still green (I thought that would work better than trying to comb it out on him as he wouldn't stand and I was unsure if he would kick). Here, it had grown out pretty well. This pic was taken with his new owner.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My two year old is still working on getting the last few inches on his tail before it reaches the ground, but it's definitely going to be thick and full. His forelock reaches to the nosepiece of his halter, and his mane is working its way down his shoulder. I think by the time it's grown out, it will reach down to near the point of his shoulder.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Eolith said:


> My two year old is still working on getting the last few inches on his tail before it reaches the ground, but it's definitely going to be thick and full. His forelock reaches to the nosepiece of his halter, and his mane is working its way down his shoulder. I think by the time it's grown out, it will reach down to near the point of his shoulder.


Will you quit posting pics of that gorgeous horse! You're killing me!!! I want him. How many times do I have to tell you!!!:wink:


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

SpiritLifter said:


> Will you quit posting pics of that gorgeous horse! You're killing me!!! I want him. How many times do I have to tell you!!!:wink:


I'm sorry, I can't help it! I'm just so proud of him. :wink: You've got quite the treasure yourself, at least there's that. :lol:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Well...We've got the mane part down, but still working on growing out the chewed off tail!


This is the wet Fabio look. Right after a rain that came out of nowhere.









I'm sexy and I know it.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i love my horses tail!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

westerncowgurl said:


> i love my horses tail!


How does it get that beautiful?!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> How does it get that beautiful?!


im not sure lol i only really wash it befor a show and brush it every once in a while to get any knots out, his tail also grows really fast! i have to cutt it every few weeks so he doesnt step on it


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My Vina's mane and tail.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

westerncowgurl said:


> im not sure lol i only really wash it befor a show and brush it every once in a while to get any knots out, his tail also grows really fast! i have to cutt it every few weeks so he doesnt step on it


It's so lovely. I've never taken a pair of scissors to Sky's tail and it grows sooo slowly. His old owner had me pull his mane so it's all short and awkward length atm as it's growing out. 

One day! *shakes fist* It will be long and beautiful


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's so lovely. I've never taken a pair of scissors to Sky's tail and it grows sooo slowly. His old owner had me pull his mane so it's all short and awkward length atm as it's growing out.
> 
> One day! *shakes fist* It will be long and beautiful


 have you tried MTG? tim gets dandruff in his tail and makes him really itchy and he rubbed the top of his tail really bad. so i tried the MTG stuff and it actually worked pretty good


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

westerncowgurl said:


> have you tried MTG? tim gets dandruff in his tail and makes him really itchy and he rubbed the top of his tail really bad. so i tried the MTG stuff and it actually worked pretty good



Nope I have not, may give it a go and see what it does!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

MTG can really attract dirt. I quit using it because of that. I'd rather have a white less long tail than a really long dirty one.:hide:


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

SpiritLifter said:


> MTG can really attract dirt. I quit using it because of that. I'd rather have a white less long tail than a really long dirty one.:hide:


 ya i noticed that to thats why i only use it every once in a while


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> MTG can really attract dirt. I quit using it because of that. I'd rather have a white less long tail than a really long dirty one.:hide:



Haha yeah well maybe if I quit using it after I get the length


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I will post pictures later when get home of my friends Arab that I took last week while visiting. I was drooling over the tail that dragged on forever and was THICK.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Super jealous of those thick tails! I can't get my guys to grow them at _all_.

Dani with her pitiful tail. It used to be the thickest one in the barn & then she knocked it all off last year (or the year before). It just hasn't grown back thick since then.










She does have a thick mane that I like to keep at least neatly trimmed!










Lily, the fat Arab who was NOT blessed by the Arab hair gods. Except when it comes to her Afro of a mane. Unfortunately I don't have a picture of it laying down, but this one kinda shows how thick it is. Won't even post pictures of her tail because it's pitiful.










And now for Sonny who experienced a hair tragedy this fall. Since I'm away at school I can't be there all the time to handle issues & they're left to my fairly inexperienced barn rat. Well Sonny stuck his head in some burrs and had a HUGE ball of them that consisted of his forelock & the front of his mane. (he has the _longest _forelock too. thick & beautiful *sigh*) My barn rat's genius idea? Cut them out. So he now kinda has a Mohawk in the front of his head. AS WELL as quite a few inches missing from his tail, because he had burrs there as well. I just laughed, and laughed, and laughed...










Riders aren't me, they're barn rat & friends - so no crit on anything.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My little 2yo last year:


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Sketch, Dani still has a nice tail to me although probably not what it used to be. Just sayin'.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

the bay is my 13 QH has natral wave, and ive never done anything to it. brown and white paint is moms 3 year old never done anything to his either, and my black and white 5 year old natral!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's my babys' tail! She taile rubbed from the last owner because her privates were not cleaned (he told me). So I'm cleaning my horses' butt regularly to get long tail growth! (And teats) I'll let ya know. I notice it's getting really thicker at the top! More than before.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Ze Diamond pony ... she has the THICKEST mane ... you should see it in hunter braids xD We stick to a running braid


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry the picture came out so big! This is her just in the pasture, not all brushed and purty


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heres my grubs tail 

These were the best I could do...


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd say my Goldie has one of the longest if not the longest mane shown on here yet! She has the most beautiful mane I have ever seen on a horse and I really do not want to cut it. Goldie and Spirit's tails also grew pretty long but I did trim those (Spirit's was dragging the ground a bit!)








Like the feathers?


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is a photo of my friends full Egyptian Arabian. Took this photo last week while on vacation visiting. His tail goes for about another 2 feet past this photo and is all natural.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is one of him standing.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Poundinghooves, Goldie has put everyone else to shame with those lushious locks!

Best tail, goes to that arab. Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

That Arab tail is insane. How in the world do they keep it from being stepped on and pulled out?! A tail bag all the time, I assume?

This lovely creature is a PerchxTB/Standardbred (never figured out which) cross mare that I was helping to retrain as a project. Oh, she has the most beautiful tail I have ever seen; long, thick, and she _never_ rubs.

Can't see a whole lot in this pic other than her forelock, and that is even longer now.









Better one of her forelock 









I have one of her tail from behind if I can figure out how to get it from my phone to my computer.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nevreme said:


> That Arab tail is insane. How in the world do they keep it from being stepped on and pulled out?! A tail bag all the time, I assume?


Yes it is permanently in a bag. Has to be. Only comes down for shows or photos like these then goes right back up.

I love your horse's forelock.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment, CLaPorte432! I just love her mane being so long and luxurious, I don't think I'll ever be able to bring a pair of scissors to it! 









Azale1- That tail is absolutely stunning! Gorgeous!


----------



## Woodland Eventer (Jan 26, 2011)

Satin's wonderful mane and tail, don't mind my white and flubby thighs:
















Bailey's longgg forelock:








Misty's beautiful mane:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A few of my aunt and uncle's Arabians:


----------



## CowboyGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Andy already had a long mane and tail when I got him. I keep it up so it doesn't get tangled.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sour's is getting pretty darn long! She just turned four and its already hitting her shoulder, and her tail already touches the ground!  









I actually usually keep it in a running braid when she's working just because its so long that sometimes it gets tangled in her reins!


















A question for you guys. Will trimming her hair make it grow better/quicker like it does with humans? I kind of need to anyways, because the ends are split on her tail from all of the mud.

I'm hoping her hair will be like her Daddy's who had 'male rapunzel' mane that almost reached his knees!


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

How about Long tail and a mo hawk??? I have to keep cutting his tail to keep him from stepping on it...but can't manage to grow a mane.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is Teddy and Bear


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm beginning to think all minis are prone to long manes/tails! Andy is so beautiful CowboyGirl!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, I know she's barefoot, she can't reach the stirrups anyway, so her foot can't get stuck! This horse has so much hair that he has earned the nickname 'Aslan' at our local shows.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

My stud SAM with my niece Leah


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Dixielicious... and the super cute fiancé.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sapphire's beautiful mane in the first pic, her tail in the second.


----------



## Hayleaoryan (May 21, 2012)

Spirit's mane shows well here, she has beautiful streaks of blonde and red in it. Obviously her new colt, Casper, does not yet have much mane and tail.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is Clyde's Mane and Tail 










_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of my new Thoroughbred. This pic was taken from someone else before I bought her but oh well. it's still a long tail here:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the lovely mane and tails!
I think one of the mane reasons I got Rick was his! I was gobsmacked by it. LOL!
I recently had to trim the bottom of his tail because it was dragging the ground, worried he might trip or get it caught in something. His mane is growing in double on the off side. Not going to touch it! His forelock really gets in his eyes, I trimmed it up a bit from when I first got him, fall pict. Not only are his long, but they are SUPER THICK.

























Here you can see my mare Dash, she got hardly NOTHIN! Her shine is pretty though!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

FlyGap, I love Rick! Don't come looking for him here if he disappears one day... 

Of our four, it's Luna who walks away with the mane prize (pun unintentional). It's a bit sun-bleached on the ends but I kind of like it that way. And it's normally quite shiny:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Anna! WOW! Luna has a double too, gimme hands on her lovely dapples!
I now have hope that Rick's will look normal one of these days...
At first I was worried that it was breaking off but it just keeps growing and growing!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

My haflinger cross, Goldie


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my mustang baby has a super thick, long mane and forelock. i cut her forelock almost 4 years ago, and its still not as long as it once was 








here is henry, a pryor mountain mustang gelding that we rescued
















this is sparta my 2 year old Appy x QH. i think his is pretty darn good for a 2 year old with a momma that had a rat mane


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

My Per/Fres x


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I saw this and just had to join in  Hunny's mane and tail are RIDICULOUS. When I bought her a year ago her mane was so long it was reaching about 3 inches down onto her front leg, unfortunately it looked like crap and I had to cut about 2 feet of it off. It is now growing back and I didn't realize how long it was until today when I groomed her and was like "WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?!" So here is her mane and poofy tail 

I only have the one ok photo of her tail, and it's dirty in that photo so I do apologize. Anywho, her tail was dragging on the ground and she began stepping on it and tearing some out because it was so long so I cut it just so it wouldn't drag on the ground. I should have taken photos of it when I washed it last week. Oh well. the opportunity will arise again


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Well Relana has a gorgeous mane, but her friends decided to bite off half of her tail :-( . So here's the gorgeous mane.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

His butt has dimples....


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll have to go out and scrub Doz's mane and tail then get some pics!


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

My Cash ! The one thing I really love about him is his tail!!










I really like this one


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Both tails reach the ground between my clipping them to keep them from stepping on them and pulling out hair).
Youngest is still working on her forelock and feathering. Her mane is thick enough to put on both sides and I have a time keeping it all on one side.
Oldest has long, heavy forelocks that I usually comb to one side and put some of it behind her ear, but seldom stays there so I'm glad it doesn't bother her to have it cover her eyes. Her mane and feathering are coming along nicely. Some of these pictures are from last year, but the hairs not really shorter (excpet maybe the tails depending on when I trimmed them)

All that being said, it's a pain the the a__ to keep up all that long hair. The long tails and the heavy feathering attracts every burr within 100 yards and even if I don't go riding I still end up picking sweetgum balls out of their manes and tails.

I've concluded that to dismay of many friends I'm going to cut it all back when we start doing rides of over 100 miles, because I just won't have the the hours needed for grooming all that extra hair.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Jester - 13hh Chincoteague Stallion.


















The lady who owned him didn't do much with him, hence the knots.


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

RedWings Tail stays the perfect length for me But her man and forelock are hopeless ( well untell i actually find time to grow it out)
Serentity i blessed with her daddy thick mane and forlock.
I dont know how i will ever manage it when shes older.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This mane is... just.... wow.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoenix mane isn't really long right now, i am guilty of pulling it almost every spring (he gets horrible fungus-y type stuff in the summer so a shorter mane does tend to help him be less sweaty). He does have a really thick unruly mane that lies on both sides of his neck and even after it's brushed it looks untidy. 









but his tail... his tail is thick and lovely. Plus it changes colour at the end to the same colour his mamas coat was.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My mares tail, not brushed and a bit ugly at the top, but here it is.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe not as nice as some horses', but I'm super proud of my Bandit and Dante's manes and tails -- they're just so thick and nice to work with, it makes me wish I could transplant some of that onto my other horses! 









Bandit -- and yes, that bit of waviness in his mane is completely natural. I haven't the foggiest notion where it came from, but I love it. :lol:
And that tail! Other than the standard brushing, he really doesn't get any special care to his tail, and it's almost on the ground! 










And Dante, who I always think looks funny with his tail being near-black and his mane almost blending with his fur.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Some cute, hair ponies in here!  

I guess my boy will fit here.  
2006 Arabian stallion, Reed.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And my two year old colt, Khade:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bree:









Rythm:









Roxy:









Ellie:









Tasha:









Micha (yearling):









Zina:










Okay, I'm done. :/ LOL


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Tasha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Tasha's head! SOOOOO pretty and feminine!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

calicokatt said:


> I LOVE Tasha's head! SOOOOO pretty and feminine!


Thanks!
I actually think she's kinda goofy looking...haha! Although she's maturing more into herself as she gets older. She's royally bred, so I'm hoping she matures into her pedigree. LOL

You'll have to excuse the halter mark - That picture was taken the day after I got her.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I love this thread so many beautiful Manes and Tails!

Shaggy's tail was to die for when I first got him 2 yrs ago!








And










it touched the ground and everything! Then Me being the new horse owner I was I let the ex trainers daughter talk me into wrapping it so supposedly is mane would grow out. Bad mistake on my part I didn't know how to take it out and it got left in way to long and caused this huge knot that took two bottles of cowboy magic to get out. His tail hasn't look the same since.

It looks like this now.









and here his mane its still a little short in the middle from getting a chunk chewed out last year. Its actually longer than this now I'll have to take a pic tomorrow at the barn.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry the pics are so huge!


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

This is fun I love long mane and tails I wish I was in AZ right now I could snap some of my Aunts friesian sports, I don't know how they even see...
Here is Magic, First I want to say her tail use to drag about 2 inches on the ground and be super full...weeeellll we started to compete and train for extreme trail so there went that, but all things considered I think it still makes a decent showing off itself. And I shaved her entire mane except her forelock off two years ago, this is what grew back.


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Joey's mane and tail 
The tail picture is a little blurry, sorry about that, but it's the best one I can find right now.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lives to Hope what were you doing with the flowers?! THEY LOOK BEAUTIFUL!

Kate I would suggest making a small bridle path for him so you can see his throat latch a bit more  it might make him look cuter then he is! such a kind eye on him!


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

I cut him a small bridle path, but I was thinking about cutting a little more off. I'm just afraid to cut too much! And thanks


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lives, is that you in your wedding dress?!?!?! How awesome!
I was preggers when we got hitched so no riding for me, LOL!
That was my plan, me on my mare and him on the one he bought to ride with me, wedding had to get sped up...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I joke that I bought Ronan for his tail:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Most of the time my horse's mane and tail are braided up, but I love how they look when they're down


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

*Nibbles' mane and tail*

Here's my baby 2 year old - hopefully her mane and tail will get longer. I always wanted a horse with a long white mane and tail., but after trying to continally keep it clean, I think I was nuts!!! Black hair is definitely easier to keep clean!! LOL


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

My miniature that has since passed was very hairy. I always left Jagers mane natural. I thought it kind of added to his personality. 

Dannie has the most ridiculous tail. He isn't mine but is a horse that I used to work with. He is the one with the braided mane. I don't have a picture of his tail on me at the moment but it touched the ground for several feet. Most of the horses at the barn that he is at have tails that are about this length.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mana's mane is longer now, but at last measurment, it was 22 inches at the longest point. It has grown several inches since then. I will have to measure it again as it is now past his shoulder. His tail is okay, but every spring he itches it, so it is tiered and not very full. Grr!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well i have to do before and after....when i was showing her she always always had a chunk rubbed out...and as soon as i retired her she grew it out

and her forelock reached down to the tip of her nose...and then my father decided that it didnt look good so one day he took the scissors and chopped it off at her eyeballs...now its taking forever to grow back....i stil havnt forgiven him for that haha

before








after


----------



## MissKatie (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my boy  love him to death

Pretty nice for a two year old huh!!!!


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

Cisco a month after his 2nd birthday, lots more growing to do.









My 16 yo pony, Baylee. I only started bagging it about a year ago. Before that I would trim it.









And a horse that is currently for sale.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

holy crap tail


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Bunny's mane isn't very long right now, so I'll just put a picture of her tail.


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Chief's tail, his mane was caught in the fence before I got him and they had to cut it.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Not too shabby for an appy 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Here is Sky's lovely tail. Her mane is a different story. She rubbed out the entire middle section so she now has a partial mohawk *sigh* :-(


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't really have a good picture of Beau to give his tail justice. 

I never do a thing to it. It's just LONG and THICK. I almost never brushed it out, because it takes almost an hour to do so! (Until I discovered Cowboy Magic .... then it only takes 10 min!)

It's always touching the ground and just THICK.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if I have pictures of Gypsum that do her mane and tail justice, either.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I need to take a picture of one of the barn's horses tails! Now HE has a crazy tail! Almost to the floor and practically 3 times the size of your average horse's!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is my Tennessee Walker's mane, tail, and forelock. I'm so happy that I've finally figured out how to post pictures--I've been wanting to post on this thread for quite a while. Her mane does look a bit shorter than it really is in most of the pictures because I had just taken out a bunch of long braids. You'll notice in the pic with the straight mane that part of it looks too short... that is because another horse chewed it off! grrr


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

These are pics of Lady's mane and tail taken at the beginning of September of this year.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hattie (post running plait)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

...and just to show how it grows, Hattie's tail and mane 2 yrs ago, not long after rescuing her.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

*NOT MY HORSE*

But I would die for this mane and tail


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sneaking a few of my man, Reed:


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> *NOT MY HORSE*
> 
> But I would die for this mane and tail


I'd die for that horse!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay so these manes and tails my guys are really not that great for shetland but they will do.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some more:






























































































































^^^He is only a yearling


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The last ones I promise


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our youngest mare, Cinnamon, has a beautiful, long to the ground, full tail.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

this is our 7 yo twh rain


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Rbarlo32, cutest photo bomb EVER!!! Grabby hands!!!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's my pretty boy Gulliver. His hair is so nice and thick, and grows pretty quickly. His tail has grown a couple inches in the past 4 months I've had him.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you FlyGap, do love my little shetlands to bits and the big guys off course. You see you loose the cuteness when you change the breed.

I have today chopped most of tails short today though, like I every winter to protect them, the only ones that have all the tail still is the little ginger boy because he has his stallion test soon and the grey and white that looks white as you can't get close enough to day his.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

those are some beautiful shetlands


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Fuzzy muffins. I love shetlands. <3


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

He lives outside. No braiding or much special care. Genetics!
Love those Shetlands, I just want to put them in my pocket and feed them M & M's!:lol:


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

His mane and forelocks stay redish, while the rest is black. I love the contrast.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Mostly just subbing, but I think my Paint has a pretty decent tail. We're working on growing out the mane and tail currently.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Whisperer, she has such a cute face!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww, thanks! I think so too, but I'm pretty biased... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I do love my shetlands best breed in the world imo, the only thing I do is chop their tails short in Autumn to just bellow the hock as it grows back thicker in the spring and protect it from the snow and mud but the length does depend on how quickly they grow their tails.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

This is a picture of my Morgan colt's dam. She was 19 years old in this picture and was about ready to pop my boy out! She has the most beautiful tail.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Another picture that shows Darling's tail, and just for the fun of it, a picture of Indy (my colt, Darling's son) with his little feather duster!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Here is my Tennessee Walker's mane, tail, and forelock. I'm so happy that I've finally figured out how to post pictures--I've been wanting to post on this thread for quite a while. Her mane does look a bit shorter than it really is in most of the pictures because I had just taken out a bunch of long braids. You'll notice in the pic with the straight mane that part of it looks too short... that is because another horse chewed it off! grrr


He's adorable!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

SHe^^ I believe


----------



## kateyb1622 (Oct 24, 2012)

Captain's mane, was quite the work in progress for a long time but, I think it's growing out really nicely.


----------

